# Problems with Vauxhall 1.4i ecotec



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone know any common issues with this engines . Friend of mine has terrible running problem. It's spluttering and sometimes hear a pop from the engine , it's just rough when accelerating and reving. Keep at a set rpm and no problems just up through the rev range.

Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like its misfiring, could be the coil pack on its way out.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im with scrim . They luuuuurrrve a coil pack !


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id go with above to.
Only other thing I know of with vauxhall is the throttle bodies


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all, is it expensive ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Have a look on vauxhall world parts, would stay clear of cheap stuff.

Ideally you want genuine or bosch


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ussually about 80 quid from memory .


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that Z14XEP 66Kw engine from Astra H?
If it is, that engines have chain instead of timing belt, chain get stretch and make strange noise.
That's common issue with this engines.

That could be a spark plug or coil pack.
They have all cylinder coils joined in one big.
So if one got broken you change all of them.
It's about 250€


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not long changed a zaifra coil pack. Bought from euro for £110. Delphi
Get it checked first to make sure


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

zdravo said:


> Is that Z14XEP 66Kw engine from Astra H?
> If it is, that engines have chain instead of timing belt, chain get stretch and make strange noise.
> That's common issue with this engines.
> 
> ...


Good call actually forgot about chains


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

zdravo said:


> Is that Z14XEP 66Kw engine from Astra H?
> If it is, that engines have chain instead of timing belt, chain get stretch and make strange noise.
> That's common issue with this engines.
> 
> ...


It's out of the Tigra but thanks.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Google throws up the coil pack but it's seem it hasn't solved the problem.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Fault code read see what happening


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Google throws up the coil pack but it's seem it hasn't solved the problem.


Have you tried a coil pack?


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

What year tigra?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

possul said:


> Fault code read see what happening


No codes showing when plugged in


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Have you tried a coil pack?


No but will try


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

zdravo said:


> what year tigra?


x 2000


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Exotica said:


> x 2000


That's X14XE engine, which has timing belt.
It's coil pack is situated on right side of the engine.
Has cables from coil pack to spark plugs, some of them could cause situation like you mentioned.

Info about engine from www.opel-infos.de

"X14XE 
Bauform: R4 
Steuerung: DOHC 
Anzahl der Ventile: 16 
Bohrung (mm): 77,6 
Hub (mm): 73,4 
Volumen (cm³): 1389 
Leistung (kW bei min-1): 66 / 6000 
Drehmoment (Nm bei min-1): 125 / 4000 
Verdichtung: 10,5 : 1 
Motormanagement: Multec S 
Oktanzahlbedarf: 95 / 98 / 91, klopfgeregelt 
Steuerung: Zahnriemen 
Abgasanlage: AGR, geregelter Katalysator 
Eigenschaften: 
Verwendung: Astra F (F13WR/CR, F15CR, F17CR, AF13), Astra G (F13CR, F17CR, AF13(-II)), Corsa B (F13CR, F15CR, F17CR, AF13), Tigra A (F13CR, F15CR, F17CR, AF13)"


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

zdravo said:


> That's X14XE engine, which has timing belt.
> It's coil pack is situated on right side of the engine.
> Has cables from coil pack to spark plugs, some of them could cause situation like you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thank you .


----------

